

How cloud computing is changing business - edw519
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/26015759/

======
edw519
Hmmm, any relationship between these 2 statements?...

 _MSNBC is a joint Microsoft - NBC Universal venture._

and

 _Many chief information officers remain concerned about the reliability and
security of cloud-based services._

